# Top half of me!



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Well here's a couple of pics, been training solid for 3 months now. I posted another thread with a pic of my bicep, hopefully this gives you a better idea of my progress.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

The quality of the pics is what you expect from a samsung d500!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lookin nice lean and solid m8, work a lil on the tricep, but other then that, u look good! keep it up!


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

u look good mate, nice and lean and some solid muscle there keep adding quality muscle all over and u will look spot on .


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Only 3 months training?! You're looking damn good for only 3 months dude, and very lean.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I trained on/off for a couple of months but never stuck at it so I didn't achieve any real gains. I also didn't train correctly but I believe the little training I have done has provided my muscles with a good kick start so I've made quite good gains in my time.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

big said:


> Only 3 months training?! You're looking damn good for only 3 months dude, and very lean.


agreed lookin extremly good for 3 months


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

3 months!

imagine wat u can gain with a few years under ur belt, keep it up


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

got leg shots


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

yeah same as the above mate fantastic work in such a short time solid and lean


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll take some shots of my legs in a few months. I've got a personal trainer session to help with my legs on saturday. We're doing 6 sets of 20 rep squats! which I'm really looking forward 2  . Leg extensions, Reverse Lunges and Calf Raises!

I'VE RUN OUT OF PROTEIN! I've got no money because of christmas so I'm just eating as much as possible. It will be good to give my body a rest from protein shakes anyway!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Looking good mate!!

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

My aim is to get to a nice size before my 19th Birthday in May because I'm going on holiday shortly after with my girlfriend so it would be nice to have a good beach bod! I'm ordering myself 4 tubs of that maximuscle cyclone, anyone here got any good gains from it. I'm sure I posted this somewhere else but couldn't remember the topic name!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

looking massive steedee btw


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

where you from mate?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Portsmouth! Right down south!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I train at Fitness first, I haven't got the bottle to train in a hardcore gym because I'd get ripped into by the big guys.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

O, its alright the changing room in the back of your picture looks like my gym changing room REALLY badly.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

where do u train then? where ya from?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:


> where do u train then? where ya from?


thsi isnt gay chat... :blowme:

mincers

anyway...maximuscle cyclone

not a great fan of maximuscle not many on here are either..too expensive..i go for the unflavoured products personally


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, abs and everything.

Nice genetics on the biceps, those should grow nicely.

You look very good for just 3 months training, you are one of the lucky ones and have some good genetics.

Protein, get it where ever you can eggs are good.


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

You Look Amazing......i want them shoulders....How Much??


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

3 times a week down the gym mate and there all yours!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

> thsi isnt gay chat...


 :axe:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Come on lads this aint a dating web site! 

Cyclone by Maximuscle in one word. Sh1t!

1) it tastes like **** so you wont drink it.

2) its well over priced

Buy a good protien drink, some unflavoured creatine and glutamine and stick it all in one PWO drink.

Looking good in your pic's mate, well done.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

i got a samsung d500 but duno how to send my pics to a pc when i try emailing it says "set account information first"

but it wont let me send pics via sms or whatever it is, coz i think its down to my sim being dead old and not having photo send capabilities or sumthing ..... duno if you can help with any of that la lol?

btw u lukin gud for only 3 months solid training


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Holy jesus. A perfect example of genetics or supurb technique right there. If you said 3 years then I would say you have done a fantastic job, but for 3 months? Christ.That is almost unbelievable. Fantastic job my dear friend.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

are you a sportsman? Well done on your progress over the last 3 months but its obvious that you already had a solid base when you started, rubgy/football player maybe?

Nick


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

A couple of years back I used to train at my local boxing club. I also trained for a short period of time doing uneducated body building, benching with bad form etc bouncing weight off my chest. I soon lost interest and stopped, then I started to feel **** about having a skinny body so for the last three months I've been training as hard as I can. I've been stuffing my body full of protein and with christmas coming I'm gonna stock my room full of supps! I've just started to take fish oil supps to keep good variation in my diet!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

> i got a samsung d500 but duno how to send my pics to a pc when i try emailing it says "set account information first"
> 
> but it wont let me send pics via sms or whatever it is, coz i think its down to my sim being dead old and not having photo send capabilities or sumthing ..... duno if you can help with any of that la lol?
> 
> btw u lukin gud for only 3 months solid training


Buy a Bluetooth Dongle and you can upload pics via that! you'll find one off the web like ebay or something mate:beer:


----------



## pplpilot (May 26, 2005)

3 months? Lookin like that?

Lucky B*****d!


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

thanks mate will buy on lata on me thinks


----------



## paul0101 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi mate, what fitness first do you go to in Portsmouth and what sort of weights are you doing (weight wise).


----------



## mark77 (Dec 23, 2005)

dam good progress mate well done.

train hard bro!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

my new routine is as followed

chest/shoulders/tris

hammer press

dumbell shoulder press

incline dumbell flies

side raises

dips

back/biceps

lat pull downs

bent over rows

preacher curls

reverse ez bar curls

legs

squats

leg extensions

laying leg curls

calf raises

how's that? a personal trainer wrote it for me, it's a bulking routine. He's a big bloke who knows alot! what do you lot think about it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lukeybigarms said:


> my new routine is as followed
> 
> chest/shoulders/tris
> 
> ...


How about

Chest/shoulders/triceps

Bench

Inclines

military

Dips

Back/biceps

Deadlifts

bent over rows

pullups

standing barbell curls

Legs

Squats

extensions

leg curls

calf raises

Notice almost all compound exercises here?

Flys are not for bulk

Hammerstrength machines are junk (sorry)

Side lateral raises are isolation movements and not a bulk exercise

You were doing more for biceps than triceps and triceps is 2/3 the entire arm size.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look really good for 3 months.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm changing my whole routine to a 5 day split soon! I'll post it soon!


----------

